# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Tropical Depression 13

## KevinS

From the Prefecture.  An English translation by Google follows:

[ Bulletin météorologique ] Jeudi 20 août 2020 à 17h03 : 
passage en vigilance niveau jaune pour fortes pluies et orages et vents violents.
Début d'évènement : vendredi 21 août 2020 à 20h légales.
Fin d'évènement estimée : samedi 22 août 2020 à 20h légales.
Situation actuelle
Dépression tropicale n°13
Position estimée le 20-08-2020 à 21 UTC : 16.7 N 53.9 W - Distance de Saint-Martin au centre du phénomène :
980 km - Saint-Barthélemy : 955 km
Déplacement : ouest-nord-ouest 290 degrés à 33 km/h - Pression au centre : 1008 hPa
Vent max sur 1 mn : 30 nuds ( 55 km/h) Rafales : 40 nuds ( 70 km/h)
La dépression tropicale n°13 est prévue passer à proximité des Iles du Nord au stade de tempête tropicale dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi, à une distance qui reste à préciser.
Prévisions
Précipitations :
Des averses orageuses vont se produire à l'avant du système dépressionnaire dès la fin de nuit de jeudi à vendredi et vendredi matin où les cumuls pourraient atteindre localement 20 à 40 mm.
Des pluies orageuses, beaucoup plus intenses et généralisées, sont probables entre vendredi soir et samedi matin lors du passage du phénomène. Les cumuls supplémentaires attendus sont alors compris entre 100 et 150 mm.
Vent :
De nord-est vendredi soir, il va s'établir au sud à sud-est dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi et la journée de samedi. De fortes rafales vont accompagner les passages pluvieux et orageux, entre 70 et 90 km/h, dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi et la matinée de samedi.
Une incertitude persiste sur l'intensité attendue des vents moyens, qui dépendra de la trajectoire du système. Ces vents pourraient atteindre 50 à 70 km/h dans le cas d'un passage du centre au plus proche des îles.
Mer :
Pas de forte dégradation attendue de l'état de la mer. Une certaine agitation se fera tout de même ressentir de vendredi soir à samedi soir, avec des creux d'1m50 à 2m. La houle d'est-nord-est vendredi s'orientera ensuite à l'est-sud-est samedi.
Données observées
Sans objet.
Mesures individuelles de comportement préconisées par la préfecture :
VIGILANCE JAUNE FORTES PLUIES/ORAGES : SOYEZ ATTENTIFS!
Informez-vous de la situation météorologique et soyez particulièrement prudents :
- si vous devez pratiquer des sports à risque en extérieur,
- si vos activités de plein air sont situées dans une zone exposée, sur terre comme en mer aussi,
- si vous devez circuler dans des zones inondables (franchissement de gués, ravines ou de passages bas encaissés en bas de mornes notamment),
- en cas dorage : évitez lutilisation des téléphones et des appareils électriques. Ne vous abritez pas tout près de pylônes ou poteaux ou sous un arbre.
VIGILANCE JAUNE VENTS VIOLENTS : SOYEZ ATTENTIFS!
Informez-vous de la situation météorologique et soyez particulièrement prudents :
- si vous devez pratiquer des sports à risque en extérieur,
- si vos activités de plein air sont situées dans une zone exposée, sur terre, notamment près des falaises,
comme en mer bien entendu.
http://www.meteofrance.gp/vigilance-antilles-guyane















[Weather report] Thursday August 20, 2020 at 5:03 pm:
change to yellow level vigilance for heavy rains and storms and strong winds.
Start of event: Friday August 21, 2020 at 8 p.m. legal.
Estimated end of event: Saturday August 22, 2020 at 8 p.m. legal.
Current situation
Tropical depression # 13
Position estimated on 20-08-2020 at 21 UTC: 16.7 N 53.9 W - Distance from Saint-Martin to the center of the phenomenon:
980 km - Saint-Barthélemy: 955 km
Displacement: west-northwest 290 degrees at 33 km / h - Center pressure: 1008 hPa
Max wind over 1 min: 30 knots (55 km / h) Gusts: 40 knots (70 km / h)
Tropical depression n ° 13 is expected to pass near the Northern Islands at the stage of tropical storm overnight from Friday to Saturday, at a distance that remains to be specified.
Forecasts
Precipitation:
Thunderstorms will occur in front of the low pressure system at the end of the night from Thursday to Friday and Friday morning when the accumulations could locally reach 20 to 40 mm.
Stormy rains, much more intense and generalized, are likely between Friday evening and Saturday morning when the phenomenon passes. The expected additional accumulations are then between 100 and 150 mm.
Wind:
From northeast Friday evening, it will settle in the south to southeast during the night from Friday to Saturday and the day from Saturday. Strong gusts will accompany the rainy and stormy passages, between 70 and 90 km / h, in the night from Friday to Saturday and the morning of Saturday.
Uncertainty remains on the expected intensity of average winds, which will depend on the trajectory of the system. These winds could reach 50 to 70 km / h in the case of a passage from the center to the closest to the islands.
Sea :
No strong deterioration expected from the sea state. Some agitation will still be felt from Friday evening to Saturday evening, with troughs of 1.50 to 2m. The east-northeast swell on Friday will then shift to the east-southeast on Saturday.
Observed data
Not applicable.
Individual behavior measures recommended by the prefecture:
YELLOW VIGILANCE FOR HEAVY RAINS / THUNDERSTORMS: BE ATTENTIVE!
Know the weather situation and be especially careful:
- if you have to practice risky sports outdoors,
- if your outdoor activities are located in an exposed area, on land as well as at sea,
- if you have to travel in areas liable to flooding (crossing fords, ravines or low passages steeped in the bottom of hills in particular),
- in the event of a thunderstorm: avoid the use of telephones and electrical appliances. Do not take shelter near pylons or poles or under a tree.
YELLOW VIGILANCE SEVERE WINDS: BE ATTENTIVE!
Know the weather situation and be especially careful:
- if you have to practice risky sports outdoors,
- if your outdoor activities are located in an exposed area, on land, especially near cliffs,
like at sea of ​​course.
http://www.meteofrance.gp/vigilance-antilles-guyane




20 to 40mm of rain is roughly .75 - 1.5 inches and 100 to 150 mm is roughly 4-6 inches.

----------


## JEK

Did I post this in the right forum? :Wink-slap:

----------


## KevinS

The 8AM update from the NHC is posted below.  Some reports from the NHC are already referring to TD13 as Tropical Storm Laura.  The storm is forecast to pass just north of St Barth overnight tonight.

----------


## didier

Looks like Laura made give us a bit of a punch.  closing the shutters later today.

----------


## Jim A

> Did I post this in the right forum?



I saw on Instagram yesterday that Nikki Beach was closing for the season a little earlier than expected due to "13"

----------

